# MMA vs the Simpsons...



## Cryozombie (Oct 12, 2009)

Great MMA episode of the Simpsons... LOL.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/101531/the-simpsons-the-great-wife-hope#s-p1-so-i0


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 12, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Great MMA episode of the Simpsons... LOL.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/101531/the-simpsons-the-great-wife-hope#s-p1-so-i0


 
...more and more mainstream. 

Watch out boxing...


----------



## K831 (Nov 4, 2009)

That episode was pretty funny... and they did both sides justice, poking fun at both fans of MMA, and its detractors...


----------



## Stac3y (Nov 5, 2009)

Marge rules!


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2009)

Been a few weeks since I saw it, but I loved the flying armbar.


----------

